

Biz Stone tells me that when he got the idea for Jelly, "I felt nauseous." - mercwiretap
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2014/01/07/wiretap-biz-stone-on-perspiration-inspiration-and-nauseation/

======
alttab
Very interesting. At least from a standpoint that this type of knowledge-
tracking network on a huge install base of mobile phones would give Mr. Stone
another layer on top of the social network, perfect for twitter or Facebook
acquisition if it actually catches on.

Personally, I'm tired of "sharing." I think the world is Over-Shared in the
sharing economy of connecting and sharing and being knowledge share friends.
Its just one more thing.

Of course, Jelly doesn't target me, or my "kind" \- whatever we can agree that
is. In fact, it doesn't seem to target anyone. Its agnostic nature is perfect
for sitting back and waiting for traction on some sub-culture or demographic
(SxSW in Austin for Twitter?).

On the surface, the idea seems pretty derivative and certainly not any true
innovation. If my friends could answer faster than Google could, I'd ask my
friends.

But the opportunity to build a social graph and a knowledge transfer model
(along with the data mining therein) and sell it to the highest bidder is too
much to pass up.

I'd say he's pretty smart, even though in my own opinion Jelly seems rather
bland.

------
shalalala
I'm not going to remember the word Jelly. It has been too ingrained in me to
mean sweet, mucky fruit gunk. Please come up with something shorter, and if
possible and I actually did cut the tip of my finger off, something that
doesn't require three fingers to type right. ;p

